
Ask HN: Rackspace Dedicated customers – Are things going ok with your accounts? - mutant
I&#x27;ve been a Rackspace (dedicated) customer since 2008. We&#x27;ve had some rough patches, however in the last 6 months, our account, and attention to detail to nearly any request is worse than I&#x27;ve ever experienced. I&#x27;ve enjoyed Rackspace for years, great service, I&#x27;m having trouble justifying the relationship lately.<p>Just wondering if anyone else is seeing this kind of drop in quality from RS.
======
ericcholis
Not anything like that, but they've recently removed the ability to delete
cloud servers via the dashboard or api. They require a phone call, which
sometimes comes with an upsell to "save 20%" on servers.

Ridiculous.

